
Experts tell White House coronavirus can spread through talking and breathing - adventured
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/02/health/aerosol-coronavirus-spread-white-house-letter/index.html
======
lonelappde
Related: microdroplets, between droplets and aerosols:

[https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/ataglance/845/](https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/ataglance/845/)

